# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  da li su vam dali vode??

## gabrijela7

mene zanima da li su vam kad ste rađale dozvolili piti vode??
i zašto ne  bi smjele piti vodu pošto meni na prvom porodu nisu dali okusit tekućinu 12 sati i to mi je ostalo kao jako ružno iskustvo jer sam dehidrirala totalno,pa sama pomisao da bi mi se na idućem porodu to opet isto moglo desit užasava me!!!

----------


## Eci

Nisu mi dali, ali sam se svako tolko (dok sam mogla hodati) švarcala u wc i popila par gutljaja.

----------


## rena7

Meni su dali, ustvari imala sam svoju janu i pila sam. E još mi je samo falilo da mi ne daju piti   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## KayaR

Nisu mi dali piti ni na jednom od 3 porodjaja.
Ali su mi treci put zbog dehidracije od koje sam u bolovima pred izgon pocela gubiti svest,dali infuziju.

----------


## Anemona

Vinogradska bolnica.
Bio je MM na porodu, i nismo ih niti pitali specijalno. Donio je vodu, a i u boxu je bio rukoper i voda kojom mi je stalno vlažio čelo i usta.
Mislim da inače "ne dopuštaju" vodu. Nisam ja sad popila litre i litre na porodu, ali koliko mi je trebalo jesam, bilo je i paklenski vruče.

----------


## Smajlić

SV.Duh, prije 9 godina - niti kapi. mm je jedino smio vlažiti mi usta gazom. Ja sam ju sisala od muke, najradije bi ju pojela koliko sam bila žedna.
Varaždin - prije 3 godine. Imala sam flašicu Jane sa sobom. Sestra me zamolila da baš ne pretjerujem, ali sam popila koliko mi je trebalo, ionako smo mm i ja većinom bili sami. Išla sam par puta na wc, to su dozvolili, jedino me smetalo kaj sam se svaki put natezala sa sestrom da me čeka ispred vrata i da ih zatvori jer inače ne mogu piškiti.

----------


## kajsa

> i zašto ne  bi smjele piti vodu ....


radi carskog reza?

----------


## zarrin

sv.duh prije godinu dana dali su mi i imala sam svoju janu sa sobom od predrađaone do boxa. čak sam dobila i jesti jer mi je porod od puknuća vodenjaka do rođenja bebača trajao 20 sati od kojih sam 17 provela u predrađaoni jer je bila užasna gužva u boxevima a ja se nikako otvarala.

----------


## malena beba

oba puta su mi dali piti. cak nisam ni trazila, sestra mi je sama donila.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Normalno sam pila Janu i bez ikakvih problema išla 3 puta na WC u tih 4,5 sata... rodila sam u Varaždinskom rodilištu. 
Prodisavanje trudova iscrpi i uopće ne kužim i ne vidim razlog zašto se ne bi pilo vode tijekom poroda? :?

----------


## alec

SD prije 5 mj - bez problema sam mogla piti vodu. krenula sam u predrađaoni ( čak mi je primalja Goga otvorila bocu Jane), a kad su me prebacili u box uredno su mi dofurali Janu i stavili je na stolić pa sam nastavila s pijuckanjem. meni je bio pakao nakon poroda jer je na kraju bio hitan cr, završila na intenzivnoj, a tamo nisam smjela ništa piti.

----------


## bibai

Normalno jela i pila; naručila MM sa stvarima i hranom jer sam neplanirano ostala na porodu u poslijepodnevnim satima, a rodila tek sutradan iza ručka. U protivnom bi valjda umrla od gladi.
Otkapčala se sama s CTG-a, išla u WC bez pitanja, poslije zakapčala, šetala itd. Možda zato jer sam večinu vremena provela sama u predrađaonici, ali i na porodu   :Grin: ; uopće se nisu uzbudili kad su vidjeli praznine na CTG-a. Hm, mene danas brine što je sve moglo krenuti nizbrdo, a da nitko ne bi primjetio :? 
Čak sam i žvakala do izgona, a kad se skužili nisu mogli vjerovati pa su me uzbuđeno "zamolili" da ispljunem žvaku.
SD- prije 5 godina.

----------


## kahna

U Petrovoj - dobila čašu vode od sestre, kasnije sam pijuckala iz flašice kaj sam si ponjela

----------


## miele

Na prvom porodu nikako,kao da sam na robiji a ne na porodu, ali zato kad sam došla u sobu zubima otvorila litru mlijeka i popila (e eto im);na drugom me je babica par puta nudila skrivećki (ja ne kužim koliko može nauditi deci vode CR).

----------


## Ora

Dali su mi piti i čak su me pitali jel imam kakave kekse sa sobom kad sam rekla da sam već gladna   :Grin:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Na prvom porodu nikako,kao da sam na robiji a ne na porodu



i kod mene na prvom upravo ovako, a na drugom ih nisam ni pitala, nisam se odvajala od boce ni u pripremnoj sobi ni u sali.

uopšte mi nije jasno u čemu je štos jer je u pitanju ista bolnica, isto osoblje i sve ostalo isto

----------


## (maša)

Vinogradska,2007. godine dali mi zdjelicu sa vodom i vaticu da si močim usta i cuclam...biloje dosta vode, sve sam popila za 2 sata koliko sam bila u rađaonici

----------


## pirica

SD prije 5mj, da

----------


## frost

ni kap, a dosla vec zedna jer sam bila poslusna kod kuce i nisam pila vodu jer su mi rekli da ne smem. ne bi bila poslusna da sam znala koliko ce trajati.
15 sati bez kapi sve ukupno! sigurna sam da bi ceo porodjaj bio laksi da nisam dehidrirala toliko jer sam vec dosla sam temperaturom, garant od zedji.

ma ja sam kriva, budala, sto sam ih i slusala

----------


## niky88

u merkuru sam dobivala samo namoćenu gazu koju bi ja odmah pocuclala i tražila još......
ali su bili nešto jako štedljivi.....  :Mad:

----------


## emira

Na SD sam popila valjda 3 l vode u predrađaoni i boksu. Ponijela sam 2x po 0.5 L u torbi i to sam popila u predrađaoni.  MM mi je kasnije donio onaj paket od 6x0.5 L ,na što sam ja i cimerice u predrađaoni umrle od smijeha. Na kraju kad sam došla u sobu ostala mi samo jedna bočica jer sam ostale popila još u boksu, i žedni doktor se "ogrebao" za dvije bočice   :Grin:  . Ukratko - na SD možeš pit koliko hoćeš!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Primalja mi je nosila vode i prvi drugi put, i svako toliko me _nudila_, na čaše. U Rijeci.

Ne razumijem to ne pijenje, odvratno mi je to.

----------


## fm

na SD prije 15 mj,sam pila i u predrađaoni i u boxu,i još me nudila sa plastičnom čašom...
imala sam i mob...i neseser...i labelo...sve su mi dodavali..  :Laughing:

----------


## lelica

prije 2,8 god na SD ispocetka mi nisu dali piti nego su mi samo vllazili usnice, ali nakon par sati u boxu su mi dozvolili u 2 navrata da popijem po 2 gutljaja ne vise. i ja isto pretpostavljam da je to zbog mogucnosti carskog :?

----------


## amama

prije 2 godine rodila na Sv.Duhu. Porod je jako dugo trajao i cijelo vrijeme su mi donosili vode koliko sam trazila.

----------


## anchie76

Na SD su mi dali piti i prije 7 godina

----------


## Sirius Black

Rodila sam u Varaždinu, imala sam flašicu vode sa sobom, ali sam bila cijelo vrijeme na infuziji, od 4 ujutro od kad sam došla u rađaonu pa do 15:15 kad sam rodila. Popila sam ukupno možda 1,5 dcl vode tek toliko da mi usta ne budu suha, nisam se htjela nalijevati vodom jer su mi trudovi bili puno bolniji kad mi se napunio mjehur. 

Ne znam točan razlog zašto se ne dozvoljava piti puno vode, ali mislim da je to zbog eventualnih komplikacija kad bi moralo doći do operacije. Kad sam bila u bolnici zbog vađenja mandula, bilo je strogo zabranjeno popiti vodu prije operacije, jednom klincu su odgodili operaciju za drugi dan jer se napio vode. Mislim da su pričali nešto da je manji rizik kod opće anestezije ako je želudac prazan, zbog povraćanja i udisanja sadržaja želuca ili tak nešto.

----------


## spunky125

SD,2007. ne pretjerujem 3l vode na krevetu u predrađaoni, i stalno sam pila, nisu mi ništa rekli, i dok sam čekala na hodniku još 2-nikakvih problema.

----------


## dani1

Merkur, prvi bio carski, druga dva samo namočenu gazicu.

----------


## marie26

Rijeka, prije 10 mj. pila vodu! Sestra pitala MM ima li sa sobom bocu vode, i da slobodno natoči iz špine još ako tražim.....

----------


## nikol2

Prije 6 mjeseci u Petrovoj nisu mi dali vodu, samo namočenu gazu u vodu. Pet sat sam bila na prirodnim trudovimsa, a jedan sat na dripu (otprilike) a na kraju kad sam bila 9 cm otvorena završila sam na hitnom carskom. Nisam pila vodu skoro puna 3 dana, jer poslije sam dobivala samo infuziju. Ali kad sam počela piti nisam se mogla danima napiti   :Laughing:

----------


## jurisnik

Na prvom porodu mi nisu dali piti. Sestra mi je maramicom vlažila usta a ja posisala što se dalo. 
Ovaj put je sve bilo jako brzo pa nisam ni tražila piti za vrijeme poroda. Nakon poroda i kad su me zašili sam tražila ali su mi rekli da 2 sata ne smijem ni piti ni jesti. 
Kad sam se nakon nekih sat vremena konačno dočepala svog ruksaka (s obzirom na brzinu stvari ovaj put nisu bile sa mnom nego su ostale na ulazu u rodilište) onda sam se i napila (bez njihovog odobrenja).
Ovo je za Vinogradsku.

----------


## jkitanov

I vode i čokolade :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Na prvi porod (2007) sam nosila bocu vode u rađaonu i pijuckala cijelo vrijeme.

Na drugom porodu (2009) je babica u rađaoni nudila vodu i meni i drugim rodiljama  (a i prisutnim muževima   :Grin:  ).

----------


## kikki

u nasem rodilistu ce vas babica umiti i natopljenu gazu staviti na usta, ali nece dati da pijete.
umirala sam od zedji na prvom porodu, usta su mi bila suha od pustog puhanja.
na drugom sam sama odradjivala trudove citavu noc, imala vodu sa sobom ali nisam imala potrebu piti iako je bio 8 mj.

----------


## Lambi

SD prije 3mj. pijuckala sam vodu čitavo vrijeme jer ne znam kako bi izdržala 24 sata bez ičega ,tako da mi je voda bila spas

----------


## daisy may

Mene na prvom nisu dali vode, samo vlažili usta gazom..

Na drugom sam smijela piti, neznam kolko sam popila, al proklela sam tu bočicu jer su mi pred sam izgom morali staviti kateter da mi isprazne mjehur, 
naime mjehur mi bio pun pa je smetalo bebi kod izgona a ja nisam mogla piškit jer je beba pritiskala mjehur (tak da je kateter bio jedino riješenje),
katastfora, gore od poroda.....

----------


## lasada

Rodilište Gospić- nisu mi dali vode, MM bio sa mnom na porodu i vlažio mi tufetom usne to su dozvolile a vode ništa pa sam ja MM govorila kad bi ostali sami da ne cijedi tufer pa sam cuclala al i meni je to loše iskustvo i bio je normalan porod.

----------


## PericaY2K

na SD, u predrađaoni kolko sam htjela, a u rađaoni, dragi mi je davao vlažnu gazicu i to mi je bilo ok.

al sam ponjela kufer hrane i tonu voća jer mi u ta 4 dana na odjelu nisu dali ni jednu voćku tako da sam se spasila...

----------


## krumpiric

Petrova,prije 5g-ni pod razno  :Sad: 
SD-prije 8mj-popila janu, a bila tamo pola sata  :Grin:

----------


## Erin

dali su mi, pila sam ianu u rađaoni.

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja sam u boksu pitala vode i donjeli su mi bocu od 2 litre. U 45 minuta poroda popila sam ju cijelu  :Smile:

----------


## mama kukunka

sad kad čitam da su nekim curkama dali da piju vodu nemrem vjerovat! ja sam umirala od žeđi, samo sam si smjela navlažit usnice!
kad se sjetim, mislim da mi je zapravo to bilo najteže tijekom cijelog poroda :O

----------


## lola3

ja uopće nisam bila žedna tj. nisam se tog ni sjetila  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

iskreno, na vodu nisam ni mislila, ali dali su mi piti ne sada da se natačem ali dovoljno da utažim žeđ

----------


## molly

Na 1. porodaju su mi dali casu s vodom i nudili, na 2. sama popila u wc-u kad sam isla pisati.
Ako ostanes sto duze doma, imas vise komocije, pa i vodu. U bolnici se boje za slucaj hitne potrebe za operacijom, navodno nije dobro imati nesto po crijevima, a oni ocekuju operaciju.

----------


## bijelko

u Puli daju da si poneseš vodu, na tečaju su rekli neka ne pretjerujemo ali onako da nisi žedna možeš gucnut....

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Imala sam svoju bocu Jane i mogla sam piti koliko sam htjela, ali na kraju jedva da sam nešto popila. Nisam stigla razmišljati o vodi i mogla sam komotno roditi bez nje.

----------


## mamitzi

prvi put u predrađaoni sam pila vodu. došla sam u box i rodila za par minut,  onda sam tražila vodu i mlade sestre na praksi su mi davale par putapo malo u čaši. drugi put, bilo je jako vruće, muž je imao malu janu u džepu ali čim je došao u box ja sam rodila kao i prvi put. ostali smo 2-3 sata nakon poroda s bebicom u boxu jer nije bilo nikog pa sam pila i jela slatkiše. sve se događalo na svetom duhu.

----------


## Tincha

Imala bočicu Jane i pila nakon svakog truda po gutljaj, jer su mi od prodisavanja usta bila užasno suha... Prirodan porod - Vž rodilište.

----------


## 2xmama

SD - prije 12 godina: ne! samo vlaženje usnica i lica
     - prije 9 godina: pila u predrađaoni, a u boksu nisam ni stigla
     - prije 4 mjeseca: DA! koliko god treba. Nije bila gužva pa sam u boksu bila  2,5 -3 sata, imala sam Janu,a kada sam ju popila primalja i spremačica su mi točile čim bih se približila dnu bočice. I tijekom trudova i kad sam rodila

----------


## Handy

Merkur, prije godinu i pol, nisam ni tražila, ali su mi davali vlažnu gazu iz koje se moglo iscijediti vode. Ako je muž tamo lako se može nešto prošvercati :Smile:

----------


## gorka

samo kraci rezime:

daju piti: SD, Ri, Vž, Pula
ne daju piti: vinogradska, petrova, merkur

----------


## tinaka

SD - tražila vode i dobila kolko sam željela.

----------


## iva1602

> Merkur, prije godinu i pol, nisam ni tražila, ali su mi davali vlažnu gazu iz koje se moglo iscijediti vode. Ako je muž tamo lako se može nešto prošvercati


sve isto ko i kod mene...merkur samo prije 2 god...dobila sam vlažnu gazu koja mi i nije baš nešto pomogla

----------


## gogaa

prije 3 mj u vinogradskoj mi je babica bez da me pita da li sam žedna davala vodu, prije odlaska u box pila sam bez da bi mi itko nešto rekao

----------


## Petrac

SD (10/2009) - da mogla sam piti i u predrađaoni i u rađaoni. Babica je čak opomenula MM da mi češće dodaje vode za popiti.

----------


## acqua

I ja sam na SD nosila bocu jane. pila i u predrađaoni i u boxu.

----------


## Ninči

Merkur prije 2 godine- nisam smjela piti, samo namočena gaza, ali sam u boksu imala lavabo pa sam se svaki put kad bi ostala sama naljevala vodom. Valjda ne bih toliko popila da mi je bilo dozvoljeno piti, nego eto- iskorištavala sam priliku da slučajno ne bih ožednila.

Merkur prije 5 mjeseci-opet nisam smjela piti, samo namočena gaza. Pila sam kod svakog odlaska na wc iz istog razloga kao i na prijašnjem porodu.

Eto, u Merkuru nažalost ništa ne ide na bolje!

Nije mi jasno uopće koje im je opravdanje za to što ne daju piti ženi na porodu! Po meni je to čisto mučenje! A da nešta stvarno šteti piti vodu pri porodu, onda valjda ne bi dali piti u nijednom rodilištu! Nisu valjda ovi u Merkuru i sličnim bolnicama najbrižniji?!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Meni iskreno tu opet smrdi na olakšavanje njima! A rodilje tko šljivi!

----------


## kaina

Dala mi je babica samo jednom i važno stavila bocu od lite i pol kraj mene i rekla da ne smijem više pit, a pošto sam bila sama u boxu tu i tam sam si sama uzela dok nije došla natrag i nije mi više dala sve dok joj nisam skoro pala u nesvjest od dehidriranosti, onda sam dobila flašu u krevetac k sebi i imala je do sat pred porod, grozno je to kad ne daju pit, al ja nisam niti jela ništa od 8 ujutro do 8 ujutro drugi dan pa sad ti mila moja preživi....

----------


## Death-of-Art

valjda su mi 20 puta kateter gurali u mjehur...čovječe ako me to nije pročistilo onda ne znam kaj bi me pročistilo.
naravno da sam pila vodu...ali fakat u ful mizernim količinama jer rađala sam poslije ponoći, prozor je bio otvoren...nije mi bilo vruće... porod je trajao svega 5 sati...tako da nisam bila nešto ekstra žedna.

a čak su mi dali i da jedem...haha...ali tko bi u tom trenu razmišljao o hrani :D
čak niti ja nisam razmišljala o hrani na porodu niti još idućih par tjedana...jedva sam jela od silne euforije...a znam da sam 9 mjeseci unaprijed histerizirala kako bum ja na porodu umrla od gladi. XD

----------


## Death-of-Art

eh.da. ja sam u petrovoj rađala.

rekli su mi da pijem-polako.
i ako hoću jest-također polako i sitno.

----------


## ella

radala u petrovoj oba puta 
prvi put dobila vode kad sam trazila
drugi put cak i setala prvih 2-3 sata dobila vode kad sam trazila a porod je zavrsio carskim 
isto su mi rekli da i pijem u malim gutljajima a ako sam gladna da mogu dobit nesto

----------


## kaina

i gableca su vam dali................ blažene Vi

----------


## luna82

da. Rodilište u Virovitici prije 9 mj. Ali nisam imala potrebu više od dva-tri gutljaja, relativno brzi porod.

----------


## srechyca

ja sam dobila gazu..sestra mi je mocila lice i jezik..i mogla sam na wc malo namociti usta...ali nisam ni stigla razmisljeti o vodi

----------


## alkemicar

rodilište u Dubrovniku - dobila sam i gazu za namočiti usta ili osvježiti vrat, lice...
al uredno sam imala i bočicu vode koju sam pila...naravno umjereno

----------


## a.k.

meni u sibeniku nudili vodu i mokru gazu, ja odbila, tak sam se osjecala da mi je bilo apsolutno svejedno

----------


## martinaP

Oba puta sam i pila i jela. Nitko nije rekao ništa protiv.

----------


## *mamica*

Ja sam čula da se ne smije piti jer može doći do mučnina i povraćanja. I ja sam se nalijevala vodom tijekom poroda i povraćala sam... Možda je to istina?

----------


## alkemicar

vjerujem da je to točno
ja nisam pretjerivala već umjereno pijuckala male gutljaje kad bi mi trebalo
uostalom, zna se desiti da se krene s vaginalnim porođajem, pa se završi na carskom, a kada ide opća anestezija, ne smije se ni jesti ni piti prije baš zbog tih mučnina kad se probudiš
zato mi i ima smisla, al eto..meni su dali, a ja nisam pretjerivala u količini

----------


## piramida

[QUOTE=Smajlić;1505451]SV.Duh, prije 9 godina - niti kapi. mm je jedino smio vlažiti mi usta gazom. Ja sam ju sisala od muke, najradije bi ju pojela koliko sam bila žedna.

Ovo kao da čitam svoj komentar  :Smile: 
Post je star,ali ...,ni meni nisu dali ni kapi vode.  :Mad:  
Kad sam bila na pripremi, popila sam baš dosta vode jer me bilo strah da ne dehidriram. Hvala Bogu pa jesam...

----------


## alef

Imala sam bocicu vode, ali u torbi do koje zbog infuzije dripa i ctg-a nisam mogla doprijeti  :Smile:  srecom, nisam bila nesto puno ni zedna, a porod je trajao 3,5 sata od prvog truda...

Nego, preporuka Nebeske knjige za porod koja me svaki put kad procitam odusevi:

"jedi i pij i budi vesela" (obracanje Merjem tj. Mariji, da jede datule i pije izvorsku vodu)

----------


## nijntje

MM mi davao izmedju svakog truda. to mi je kao davalo snagu...

----------


## enchi

Na 1. porodu - ništa, ni jest ni pit (isto sisala vlažnu gazu dok me nije sestra skužila - valjda od straha, bolova ili čega već nisam bila u stanju reagirati kako bi danas).
Na 2. porodu - i jela i pila (dali mi i ručak jer sam odrađivala trudove u vrijeme bolničkog ručka), dr. se čudio što se ja čudim (kada sam se iznenadila nakon što sam dobila obrok), u stilu - "pa kako ne bi mogli jesti i piti??".
BTW -  ista bolnica.

----------


## katarinam

ja tražila vodu i bez ikakvih problema dobila od babice i na prvom i drugom porudu, a da sam bila gladna mogla bi i jest

----------


## Beti3

Nije mi pala voda na pamet. Tijelo je ionako obuzeto tim važnim poslom koji radi da bi mislilo na hranu i vodu.

----------


## enchi

Ozbiljno? Pa super za tebe - u Ka rodilištu prije par godina bi bila idelana rodilja!  :Grin: 
Ja sam trudove u drugom porodu odradila kao usputni posao, čupavo je bilo tak zadnjih par minuta pa mi je ručak bio odlična prilika da si prikratim vrijeme.  :kokice:

----------


## susmiga

sva tri puta u ri rodilištu su mi primalje nudile vodu. i dobro mi je došla, ali ja sam i inače stalno žedna, tj. nalijevam se na litre.

----------


## Danonino

Meni su dali da u rađaonu unesem svoju bočicu vode i termalnu vodu u spreju koja me spasila jer sam se svako malo špricala po licu i vratu, bilo je prevruće. Samo su mi rekli da pijem male gutljaje i to baš kad su mi usta suha, jer bi povratila kad bi popila više.

----------


## Anemona

> Nije mi pala voda na pamet. Tijelo je ionako obuzeto tim važnim poslom koji radi da bi mislilo na hranu i vodu.


Ja sam naviknuta uvijek uz sebe imati vodu. Ako idem samo do trgovine, imam flašu vode u torbi.
Isto tako u svakoj stresnoj situaciji resgiram tako da mi se suše usta i trebam vode. Na porodu mi specijalno treba.

----------


## em_kay

Vinogradska (08/08) - nisu mi dali piti vode, i to striktno su zabranili - samo mi muž mogao vlažiti usta gazom - no imala sam flašicu jane u svom neseseru, pa sam poskrivečki pomalo pila - kad sam popila tih 0,5l muž je je prošvercao još vode...

----------


## kavofob

Merkur, horor porođaj prije 10 godina - nisu mi dali ni kapi, rađala sam na hodniku jer je bila gužva u boxevima...u biti, osim podsmijeha, ni prije ni poslije poroda mi nisu dali ništa, niti su se obazirali na moje molbe (a ostavili su me na hodniku još 15 sati nakon poroda). Mislim da mi je baš ta dehidracija, uz nečovječan odnos cijelog osoblja, najteže pala. Nakon porođaja sam izgledala i osjećala se kao na samrti.

Petrova, prije 3 godine - bez vode, ali sam dobila infuziju pa nije bilo tako strašno.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Zna li tko gdje se može kupiti raspršivač s čistom vodom za vlaženje usta za vrijeme poroda?  :Smile: 
Ili samo čista bočica s raspršivačem, pa da se u nju natoči čista voda?

U dm-u nemaju, u ljekarnama u kojima sam pitala, ne znaju...

----------


## Stroganof

Dali su mi da pijem koliko želim. Da nisam mislim da bih sigurno dehidrirala

----------


## marusha99

Dbk bolnica = dali su mi piti koliko god sam željela, možda zato jer sam rodila prirodno, bez ikakvih indukcija i lijekova. Znam da na dripu ženama baš i ne daju vodu jer znaju povračati od dripa pa da ih povračanje extra još ne iscrpi.
Nakon poroda 2sata ispred rađaone su mi isto dali vodu ali mi je sestra savjetovala da baš ne pijem nego da si vlažim vodom usne, ali boca Jane od 0,5l je stalno bila uz mene

----------


## Ayan

vinogradska (2013.), nisu mi dali piti vode, dobila sam posudu s gazom s kojom sam mogla jedino moćiti usta.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

Nisu mi nudili, al ja nisam pitala jel smijem
Imala sam bocicu i kad mi se grlo skroz osusilo popila sam gutljaj
Ispocetka je muz skrivao bocicu, a kasnije, kad su trudovi zovotinjski sibali, nije me bilo briga- pred svima sam popila taj gutljaj kad mi je zatrebao
Al kad pogledam, za vrijeme cijelog poroda nisam popila ni cijelu bocicu od 2,5 dl
U radjaoni sam bila 12 sati....

I ja bih crkla da si nisam tako vlazila grlo, ne znam kako bih prodisala slijedeci trud sa totalno suhim grlom ....
Rodiliste Varazdin

----------


## Ginger

E da, kad sam rodila, ulovila me glad pa je muz pitao jel smijem jesti (apetit mi bio jos jaci kad sam vidla kak malena gusta u cici  :Smile:  )
Primalja je rekla da ne jos ona dva sata dok smo u radjaoni i onda s negodovanjem dodala: a vodu ste vidim pili

----------


## Tiziana

Pila sam ko deva na oba poroda, na prvom koji je bio dulji sam sigurno popila bar dve litre ako ne i vise.
Poslije drugog poroda tijekom ona famozna dva sata donijeli su mi i jako ukusnu toplu veceru. Ja hranila bebu na cici a mm hranio mene (jer su mi ruke bile zauzete).

----------


## Ginger

Vidis kakve razlike
Ja samo znam da bez to malo vode stvarno ne bih izdurala
A sto se tice vecere, cim su me prebacilu u sobu, sestra s odjela mi je rekla nek nazovem muza da mi donese nesto za jesti jer je vecera prosla, a trebam jesti, da ce ga ona pustiti k meni

----------


## Tiziana

Vidis meni je nakon prvog proda proslo vrijeme rucku, pa su mi podgrijali rucak koji e cekao u sobi i opet mi ga donijeli toplog . Nakon 12 sati radjanja i 24 nejedenja to mi je bilo skoro pa ljepsi prizor od bebe  :Cool:

----------


## Ginger

Ha ha ha
Znam o cemu pricas, tak sam i ja - 24 sata bez jela i 12 sati radjaone, ne racunajuci ona 2 sata nakon poroda

----------


## Melem33

Petrova-na tecaju receno da se moze imati voda sa sobom, prije nije mogla, ali sada je dozvoljena.

----------


## Optimisticna

Mogla sam piti i jesti.

----------


## Amandica

Na Merkuru prije 2 i pol godine ništa nisam smjela piti, osim vlažiti usne mokrom gazom, uhhhh. A Prije 8 mjeseci na Sv. Duhu su mi u rađaonicu točili vodu i dali da pijem. Koji je to spas!

----------


## Boxica

2009. na SD sam u predrađaoni imala bocu Jane i pila bez problema, ali sam ja bila bez PV pa su me i tjerali da pijem

2010. u Petrovoj sam isto pila u rađaoni i još sam bila prikopčana na infuziju zbog temperature, nakon nekog vremena su mi mjehur ispraznili kateterom

U principu je u potonjem stvar, nedaju da se pije jer se onda mjehur napuni (a naravno ne možeš ići na WC) pa to zapravo otežava izlazak bebe

----------


## Ginger

A ja sam isla na wc, mislim 3 puta, nije bilo nikakvih problema oko toga
Usput odradjivala trudove, po jedan i na samom wc-u
Al mislim da zadnja dva sata nisam isla
Ima dosta toga cega se ne sjecam pa ne mogu tocno tvrditi kad je bilo zadnje pisanje

----------


## leonisa

popila barem 2 boce, pojela vrecicu stapica. u boxu nakon poroda popila jos jednu.
na wc sam isla nekoliko puta, zadnji put tik pred izgon, nakon poroda sam jedva cekala isprazniti mjehur.
nitko mi nije nista rekao, ja nisam nikog pitala. pila i jela kad mi je pasalo. u jednom trenu vise nije, pa sam prestala.

SD, proljece 2012.

----------


## leonisa

> 2009. na SD sam u predrađaoni imala bocu Jane i pila bez problema, ali sam ja bila bez PV pa su me i tjerali da pijem
> 
> 2010. u Petrovoj sam isto pila u rađaoni i još sam bila prikopčana na infuziju zbog temperature, nakon nekog vremena su mi mjehur ispraznili kateterom
> 
> U principu je u potonjem stvar, nedaju da se pije jer se onda mjehur napuni (a naravno ne možeš ići na WC) pa to zapravo otežava izlazak bebe


hm...zasto ne mozes?
zadnji pregled bila sam 9 prstiju, nakon njega je krenuo nagon za tiskanje, rekli mi da mi je pun mjehur i da ga ispraznim. do tada sam odradjivala trudove u/na wcu, al tada, s nagonom za tiskanje, to je bio vrh :D

----------


## Ayan

ne možeš ići na wc, jer je poznato da kad ženu koja rađa otkopčaš sa svih onih aparata zna odlutati i onda napada osoblje po bolnici.
mogla bi se i izgubiti na putu do wc-a, ili bi se poremetio poredak planeta u svemiru.
uglavnom ne daj bože da žena jede i pije na porodu, a kamoli da joj padne na pamet piškiti na bilo koji drugi način nego preko katetera ili na kahlicu. 
(oprostite na ironiji, ali nisam izdržala)

----------


## pipi73

Svako zabranjivanje vode i tecnosti je najblaze receno nehumano....

Porodila sam se vani....cak su me forsirali da uzimam tecnost...a u programu su im obavezni neki visokoenergetski sokovi dok idu trudovi(min 3x) ....kada se potpuno otvortite onda idete na krevet gdje se poradjate do tada imate pravo lezati,setati...sto zelite...

----------


## Ginger

Ayan loooool
a di si ti radjala? promaklo mi

----------


## ekoi

ziher u vinogradskoj. jedino tamo imaju empatiju i suvremeni pristup rodilji koja rađa u boxu 17 sati bez ijedne kapi vode...

----------


## Ayan

> ziher u vinogradskoj. jedino tamo imaju empatiju i suvremeni pristup rodilji koja rađa u boxu 17 sati bez ijedne kapi vode...


i nagrada odlazi pobjedniku.  :Smile: 
sva sreća da nisam bila žedna i da sam brzo rodila, inače ne znam kako bi bez vode. nadam se da će se netko gore urazumiti po ovom pitanju, nije niti čudo što ženama bude slabo od iscrpljenosti.

----------


## Sek@

Nisu mi dali vodu, jedino su dali MM namočenu krpicu kojom mi je vlažio usne. Tražila sam ga vode ali nije dao. To mu ni dan danas nisam oprostila  :Smile:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ne bih mu ni ja oprostila. 
U Zadarskom rodilištu se može sa sobom ponijeti pola litre vode. Muž mi je na prvom porodu pored toga donio još litru i pol što me spasilo. Na drugom je isto tako, u sat vremena sam popila skoro litru i nitko ništa nije kometirao ni branio.

----------


## kitty

pila sam vodu tokom cijelog poroda, čak su mi govorili da trebam više piti da ne dehidriram. rodila u OB Sisak.

----------


## Jesen u meni

porod me tek čeka i frka me kako će to proći bez vode, jer nju u Osijeku ne daju, a meni je konstantno začepljen nos i suha usta. planiram ponijeti labelo da bar malo to ublažim.
kažu da je jedan od razloga to što pun mjehur smanjuje prostor bebi i otežava izlazak, a drugi je razlog to ako se porod mora dovršiti carskim rezom, onda se uslijed mučnine od anestezije sadržaj želuca može vratiti u dišne putove i možete se ugušiti.
ne znam kako onda u nekim drugim bolnicama to isto ne predstavlja problem.
načula sam da u slučaju da ste nešto jeli i bude hitan carski, može se dobiti spinalnu anesteziju i onda to ne predstavlja toliki problem.

----------


## ekoi

jednostavnije je i lakše ovako bez vode... njima, jelte. 
naravno da se mjehur puni, al zato idemo na wc piškit, ali evo i to je onda problem...njima, jelte, opet, meni nije.
isti je argument za klistiranje - puna crijeva, pritisak, teži porod, infekcija bebe. meni je lakše obaviti veliku nuždu, prirodno izazvanu trudovima, al evo, njima je to problem, opet, jelte.
veliki je problem biti human i odnositi se tako prema ženama na porodu. puno je lakše svezati ih, zabraniti im sve i ništa im ne govoriti i bok.

----------


## ekoi

što se tiče carskog i pijenja vode, ne znam kako je to nekim doktorima problem, dok drugima nije...to bi i ja voljela znati.

----------


## Tiziana

Jesen labello ti je odlican! Da ga nisam imala na prvom porodu vjerojatno bih radjala spojena direktno a slavinu! Ovako sam potrosila pol stka labela a muz mi je nebrojeno puta punio bocu od pol litre. I to sam rodila nakon vise od 24-satne indukcije  koja je zbog same duljine trajanja bila solidan kandidat za carski.
U jednom trenu sam pitala kada moram na klistir pa su me blijedo pogledale i giekologica i opstetricarka rekavsi da ga ne rade vec bar 15 godina jer se pokazao nepotreban, kakile su i nakon klistra jer probava se ne zaustavlja a samo je izazivao bolne trudove rodilji.
Moram li napomenuti da nisam rodila u Hrvatskoj

----------


## Ginger

> što se tiče carskog i pijenja vode, ne znam kako je to nekim doktorima problem, dok drugima nije...to bi i ja voljela znati.


ja ti mogu reci svoje iskustvo
moj prvi porod trebao je biti planirani carski
medjutim, vodenjak mi je puknuo kojih tjedan dana ranije pa je isao, ne bas hitni, al neplanirani carski
ja sam se najela jaaaako oko 22 h i popila litru vode
niti sat vremena kasnije puknuo mi je vodenjak
carski napravljen 1 h iza ponoci, pod spinalnom, bez ikakvih drama jer sam jela i pila do grla
anesteziologica mi pocela objasnjavati opcu i spinalnu i pitala me sto bih radije (jer nisam stigla na preoperativnu obradu), al kad je cula da sam nedavno jela, rekla je: a dobro, onad necemo opcu, vec spinalnu
na kraju su me i uspavali za vrijeme sivanja jer sam se tresla

ma poanta je da je stvarno nehumano zeni koja radja uskratiti vodu
katastrofa

jesen u meni, prokrijumcari si bocicu vode
ja jesam na drugom porodu i nije mi zao
riknula bih bez toga
pred kraj poroda nisam vise ni skrivala bocicu

----------


## ekoi

okej, zašto je onda problem dati spinalnu umjesto opće?

----------


## penny

ayan :Laughing: predobar post navrhu stranice...predobar!

u dubrovackom rodilistu- cim sam dosla, stavili me na ctg i ni makac sa kreveta od 02.00 (u7.00 drip) do 9:30 kad sam rodila...voda samo preko gaze... neznam sto mi je bilo gore, to sto mi nisu dali vode ili sto se nisam "smjela" ni premjestiti na drugi bok...

----------


## Tiziana

Da, i mene je Ayan nasmijala, kad god otvorim ovu stranu vratim se to procitati i iznova se svaki put odvalim od smijeha  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

> okej, zašto je onda problem dati spinalnu umjesto opće?


a ne znam, mozda kod hitnih carskih kad je svaka sekunda bitna nema vremena za spinalnu
Al stvarno mislim da tu par gutljaja vode ne igra ulogu

Mislim, ima i drugih slucajeva kada se mora primjeniti opca anestezija, a ne zna se kad je i je li ta osoba jela

Hocu reci, tih nekoliko gutljaja vode je meni jaaaaako puno znacilo, a mislim da ne bi napravilo probleme da sam morala pod opcu

----------

